# El papel del dativo en tres situaciones



## NewdestinyX

¿Cuál función sintáctica desempeña el 'me' en:

*Me* duele el estómago.

Llevo mucho tiempo estudiando los usos vastos  del CI en español o mejor dicho el 'dativo'. Se nos enseña, como extranjeros, que la oración arriba es simplemente un uso español que no necesita un pronombre posesivo como lo hace en inglés u otros idiomas germanos. Pero me da que es simplemente otro dativo posesivo. 

¿Hay diferencia alguna entre el papel del dativo en éstas?

La profesora *le* corrige el cuaderno. (el cuaderno de María)
*Me *duele el estómago. (el estómago mío)
*Nos* lavamos las manos. (las manos nuestras)

Incluso en estructuras reflexivos, como lavar(se), parece que el dativo señala el que posee el CD. Eso es el papel de un dativo posesivo.

¿Qué os parece?
Grant


----------



## Arrius

I think the third sentence has _nos_ to indicate possession, but I would say that one and two continue the Latin construction of dative of advantage and disadvantage respectively.  But await the verdict of a grammatical expert.


----------



## mhp

No es un veredicto, pero yo lo veo así:

  La profesora *le* corrige el cuaderno. (se lo corrige)
La profesora: sujeto
corregir: verbo transitivo
el cuaderno: complemento directo
le: complemento indirecto

*Me *duele el estómago. (eso me duele)
el estómago: sujeto
doler: verbo intransitivo
me: complemento indirecto

*Nos* lavamos las manos. (nos las lavamos)
lavarse: verbo reflexivo transitivo (nos: pronombre reflexivo)
las manos: complemento directo


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

"Doler" es un verbo que rige dativo en castellano, así que ese "me" clasifícalo alegremente como un "régimen" de doler, y a otra cosa.


----------



## Hieroglyphic

> La profesora *le* corrige el cuaderno. (el cuaderno de María)
> *Me *duele el estómago. (el estómago mío)
> *Nos* lavamos las manos. (las manos nuestras)


 
En los tres casos se trata de un dativo de posesión o dativo posesivo, tal como lo señalas.


----------



## Outsider

Es curioso como difieren las opiniones aquí. Para mí, las dos primeras frases son dativos de posesión, mientras la tercera es dativo de posesión y reflexivo literal.

Dativo de posesión porque se dice "nos las manos" en vez de "nurestras manos", y reflexivo porque podemos lavar las nuestras manos o las de otros.


----------



## HippoManiac

Hmmm.  Para que la tercera fuera reflexiva, tendría que ser 
*Nos lavamos*, con el pronombre *nos* como acusativo y no como dativo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

HippoManiac said:


> Hmmm.  Para que la tercera fuera reflexiva, tendría que ser
> *Nos lavamos*, con el pronombre *nos* como acusativo y no como dativo.



No. No lo es.. Sí así lo sería.. De eso -- estoy completamente de seguro. El complemento 'acusativo' es «las manos» que se están limpiando. El 'me,te, se, nos, os, se' con verbos reflxivos es un dativo. Aquí lo explica la RAE es su Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas. Sobre el Complemento Indirecto con verbos reflexivos.

*1. *_SE_ 

Como pronombre personal, invariable en género y número, tiene distintos valores:
*a) * Variante ....... (cortado)
*b) * Pronombre personal de tercera persona con *valor reflexivo* (el sujeto realiza la acción, o la manda realizar, sobre sí mismo) o recíproco (la acción la realizan varios individuos, los unos sobre los otros). En ambos casos *el pronombre se puede desempeñar funciones de complemento directo o indirecto*: _María se peina_ (complemento directo reflexivo); *María se lava las manos (complemento indirecto* reflexivo); _Los novios se conocieron en un viaje_ (complemento directo recíproco); _Ana y Luis se escriben cartas de amor_ (complemento indirecto recíproco). En el uso reflexivo, puede añadirse el refuerzo tónico _a sí mismo, _siempre que sea el sujeto quien efectivamente realice la acción:_ Se convenció a sí mismo de que podía ganar,_ frente a _Se convenció_ [gracias a los argumentos de otros] _de que podía ganar_.


----------



## HippoManiac

Newdestiny:  No he dicho lo contrario.  Estoy de acuerdo en que son dativos de posesión. MHP y OUTSIDER son los que dicen algo diferente.


----------



## Outsider

¡Pero eso también yo lo digo!



Outsider said:


> Para mí, las dos primeras frases son dativos de posesión, mientras la tercera es *dativo de posesión* y reflexivo literal.


----------



## NewdestinyX

HippoManiac said:


> Newdestiny:  No he dicho lo contrario.  Estoy de acuerdo en que son dativos de posesión. MHP y OUTSIDER son los que dicen algo diferente.


AH Claro.. Ahora lo veo. Discúlpame -- Hippo. Malinterpreté tus palabras. Estamos de acuerdo. Voy a cambiar mi mensaje..

Grant


----------



## Outsider

Me parece que la cita de la RAE dice que el pronombre reflexivo (nos) puede ser complemento indirecto...


----------



## NewdestinyX

Outsider said:


> Me parece que la cita de la RAE dice que el pronombre reflexivo (nos) puede ser complemento indirecto...



Sí. Lo hace. No solo lo puede ser -- sino lo es. 

Supongo que mi duda se enfoca en cómo la mente hispana los percibe. En los tres ¿hay un entendimiento de la 'posesión' del CD? ¿O se perciben algunos de los tres como la persona quien recibe la ventaja o desventaja de la acción del verbo. No creo que aún coincidamos.

Gracias a ti, Outsider, y a todos vosotros por las opiniones hasta este momento,
Grant


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

No, no debe asumirse vínculo semántico alguno con la posesión.

_Las ideas ajenas *me *rebotan._
_La opinión de otras personas *me *importa un carajo.


_​


----------



## NewdestinyX

gonzalo_diaz said:


> No, no debe asumirse vínculo semántico alguno con la posesión.
> _Las ideas ajenas *me *rebotan._
> _La opinión de otras personas *me *importa un carajo.
> _​


​Claro, claro -- pero esas oraciones están empleando una sintaxis completamente diferente. No estaba preguntando sobre las sintaxis usado con verbos como: importarle a alguien... Es obvio que no hay nada de posesión en esos CIs. 

Pero gracias,
Grant


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

"La mente hispana" (sea lo que sea eso) percibe los verbos como gustar, importar, doler, como que "rigen dativo", y a otra cosa.
No hay nada inherente en el dolor, el interés o el gusto que _destile _el caso dativo.

_El estómago *le *duele a Juan, pero *lo *aqueja._
_El fútbol *le *gusta a Juan, pero *lo *deleita._
_La política *le *importa a Juan, pero* lo *apasiona.

_Son dativo, claro está, pero son regímenes de los respectivos verbos, completamente fosilizados en el lenguaje. (cuando están en las formas de 1ra y 2da persona, yo personalmente tengo que pasarlos a 3ra para darme cuenta de si son "dativo" o "acusativo"). Son regímenes, yo hasta dudaría de llamarlos objeto indirecto.

Algunos gramáticos tratan de establecer una relación rebuscada entre los usos "éticos/de interés" del dativo, y un valor posesivo. 

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Lexikon%20der%20Linguistik/d/DATIV%20%20%20Dativo.htm

Me parece que dicha relación, sin embargo, existe más en la mente del gramático que otra cosa, pero bueno, ahí tienes para entretenerte.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> *le*[/COLOR] corrige el cuaderno. (el cuaderno de María)
> *Me *duele el estómago. (el estómago mío)
> *Nos* lavamos las manos. (las manos nuestras)
> 
> Incluso en estructuras reflexivos, como lavar(se), parece que el dativo señala el que posee el CD. Eso es el papel de un dativo posesivo.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?
> Grant


 
A mi entender siempre se trata de un complemento indirecto. Además en la última frase se trata de un *dativo posesivo*:

Nos lavamos las manos > Lavamos nuestras manos.

Semanticamente el *dativo posesivo* es un complemento indirecto.

Pitt


----------



## Milton Sand

Pitt said:


> A mi entender siempre se trata de un complemento indirecto. Además en la última frase se trata de un *dativo posesivo*:
> 
> Nos lavamos las manos > Lavamos nuestras manos.
> 
> Semanticamente el *dativo posesivo* es un complemento indirecto.
> 
> Pitt


 
Yes, it's just as you said. But, to understand it as indirec object, let's say:

_Nos_ lavamos las manos -> *Lavamos las manos de nosotros* -> Lavamos _nuestras_ manos.

Bye


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

Huh?
Possessive dative *does not exist* in Spanish.
When you start discussing the fine points of if, it is a clear sign you need some fresh air.

Possession might be semantically implicit in some pronominal verbs, as in 

_Me lavo las manos.
_
In which, obviously, the hands being washed are mine.
But going from there to say that the pronominal particle has _per se_ some sort of possessive value, akin to the possessive dative in Latin or French, is ridiculous.
_
Juan me prestó sus botines de fútbol. Después del partido quedaron embarrados, así que, inmediatamente después del partido, puse los pies en un lavabo y *me lavé bien los botines* antes de quitármelos y devolvérselos.

_What new grammatical category should we invent now for that "me"? The "temporarily possessive" dative?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Milton Sand said:


> Yes, it's just as you said. But, to understand it as indirec object, let's say:
> 
> _Nos_ lavamos las manos -> *Lavamos las manos de nosotros* -> Lavamos _nuestras_ manos.
> 
> Bye



I have one problem with your thoughts there Milton.. 
Indirect Objects exist for the advantage or disadvantage of the verb's action. You seem to be indicating, by highlighting 'de nosotros', that 'possession' makes something an indirect object. I don't think that's a case.

The Dative of possession is not really an indirect object at all. It *is* a Dative. 

So I guess what I'm saying is that: 
All indirect objects are datives -but
Not all datives are indirect objects. 

Or at least that's what I'm asking us to consider.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

gonzalo_diaz said:


> Huh?
> Possessive dative *does not exist* in Spanish.
> When you start discussing the fine points of if, it is a clear sign you need some fresh air.
> 
> Possession might be semantically implicit in some pronominal verbs, as in
> 
> _Me lavo las manos.
> _
> In which, obviously, the hands being washed are mine.
> But going from there to say that the pronominal particle has _per se_ some sort of possessive value, akin to the possessive dative in Latin or French, is ridiculous.
> _
> Juan me prestó sus botines de fútbol. Después del partido quedaron embarrados, así que, inmediatamente después del partido, puse los pies en un lavabo y *me lavé bien los botines* antes de quitármelos y devolvérselos.
> 
> _What new grammatical category should we invent now for that "me"? The "temporarily possessive" dative?



Thanks for that analysis, Gonzalo. But the idea that possessive datives don't exist in Spanish doesn't like up with what several 'native Spanish speaking' grammarians say. I understand clearly your examples above with me lavé and for all intents and purposes I'm ready to accept that the dative there is 'not possessive'. But are you saying that in sentences like: Le corrigió el cuaderno -- has NO possessive qualities to it?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

Grant, I am a simple person.
For me, a possessive dative is something like:

_Le livre est à moi._
or 
_Liber mihi est._

Which I am sure Spanish does not possess.
As for "possessive qualities", ... yes, my mother has also possessive qualities, and I am pretty sure she's not a dative.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again!
I MUST CORRECT MY MISTAKE: 
_Nos_ lavamos las manos -> Lavamos las manos *para [provecho único de] *_nosotros_ -> Lavamos _nuestras_ manos.
Anyway, now I think that "formula" wasn't a good idea . I'm thinking of erasing that post; still I won't... for the good course of the discusion.

Now, look, New Destiny: As Gonzalo said (and I forgot to mention), there's not such possesive dative in Spanish; at least, it's no longer considered that way. Then you are using that name related to the "external possesion function", which is actually achieved by an IO. Although there is a "dative" taste because we need the dative pronouns there.

Thus, the IO refers to the person/animal/object/concept that is affected in any way, good or bad, by the action:

Yo *te* lavé las manos [a ti] = _I washed your hands_
Ella *nos* lavó las manos [a nosotros] = _She washed our hands_
Tú *le* lavaste las patas [al perro] = _You washed the dog's hands_
Usted *se* lavó las manos [a sí mismo] = _You washed your [own] hands._
*Le* cambiamos el argumento [al cuento] = _We changed the story's argument._
Él *me* lavó el exterior del carro = _He washed my car's outside._
Él *me* *le* lavó el exterior [al carro]_ = __He washed my car's outside._

Note that the last and last-but-one examples doesn't refer to "my outside" but to "my car". And the last-but-one example has a two external possesions achieved by "me" and "le".

In the following example (an exageratedly formal sentence), even without a dative (les), the external possesion is understood:
Lavaremos los corazones a los pecadores. = We shall clean the hearts of the sinners.

In short, "external possesion" is one of the functions of indirect object in Spanish.

Bye


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

External possession ...
OK.
Time to discreetly abandon this thread.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hehehe... I'm serious. In this page: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/html/glosario.htm, look up for the entry "complemento" and read it's subtitle "6. complemento indirecto".
Bye.


----------



## aceituna

Pues yo creo que sí existe el dativo posesivo en español.

Se me ha roto el reloj = se ha roto mi reloj.
Se pinta las uñas = pinta sus uñas.
Te he visto el tatuaje = he visto tu tatuaje.


----------



## NewdestinyX

aceituna said:


> Pues yo creo que sí existe el dativo posesivo en español.
> 
> Se me ha roto el reloj = se ha roto mi reloj.
> Se pinta las uñas = pinta sus uñas.
> Te he visto el tatuaje = he visto tu tatuaje.



Exacto. Ésos son los ejemplos obvios de posesión. Claramente el español tiene dativos de posesión. Me preguntaba sobre si o no los dativos en mis oraciones parece igual con oraciones como has notado arriba.

Grant


----------



## aceituna

Hola Grant:

Perdona, mi mensaje anterior iba dirigido a Gonzalo.

Volviendo a las frases que tú proponías:



NewdestinyX said:


> La profesora *le* corrige el cuaderno. (el cuaderno de María)
> *Me *duele el estómago. (el estómago mío)
> *Nos* lavamos las manos. (las manos nuestras)


 
También me parecen casos de dativo posesivo.

Saludos,
Inés


----------



## NewdestinyX

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. Todos los perspectivos me ayuda a comprender mejor este tema difícil.

La mente hispana prefiere un dativo más que un pronombre posesivo para mostrar posesión. Y en alugunos casos como el ejemplo de Gonzalo (con 'los botines') -- la posesión es transitorio/provisional.

De seguro español tiene 'mío', 'tuyo' etc... que funcionan como francés, y los demás..

Gracias a todos..

Grant


----------

